# Dozens of ducklings: Minnesota photographer gets rare shot



## RowdyRay (Jul 26, 2018)

Dozens of ducklings: Minnesota photographer gets rare shot


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like a Ducky Daycare field trip!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 26, 2018)

That's not luck.  That's just what happens when you have your ducks in a row!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 26, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Looks like a Ducky Daycare field trip!



But one teacher in charge of TWO classrooms on that field trip!


----------



## terri (Jul 26, 2018)

Sooo cute!


----------



## limr (Jul 26, 2018)

Floating floof balls!!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2018)

I've seen female mergansers with 20 to 30 babies trailing them....but 56 of 'em? Wow! As the DNR spokesperson said, "Female mergansers leave their ducklings in the care of one female, said David Rave with the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources." Yeah, generally true...but mergansers also sometimes group together with two,or three adults, and two,or three separate broods of babies. Quite a sight on the Clackamas River on some days, as rafts of these red-headed fish-eaters swim downriver.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 28, 2018)

Now that is, OH so super cute and a great image too.


----------

